# X850XT + AS = Fan ticking (PWM?)



## DASQ (Oct 1, 2006)

When I have my Artic Silencer plugged into the card's two-pin power, everything works fine except that I get a constant TICKING sound. It's annoying as hell! So far my solution has been to plug the two-pin cord from the AC fan to a Zalman Fan Mate and have THAT control the fan speed, the ticking is gone but as I have to manually adjust the knob it's ALMOST as annoying.

I've ticked the "Do not change PWM base frequency (X850)", and it makes no diference. 

Any possible fixes would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 1, 2006)

yep its a known issue with some silencers .. if you have a new unit talk to the shop where you got it from to get a replacement or use your zalman fan mate solution.


----------



## D_o_S (Oct 1, 2006)

Are you using reverse-ATX or BTX by any chance?


----------



## DASQ (Oct 1, 2006)

This is the second unit I'm on, it's just an annoyance.

And no, my motheboard isn't inverted or whatnot.


----------

